# Chuck in 3D



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone watch it tonight? I caught the beginning of it and at first I was annoyed with the glasses. I got used to it after a while though and thought it was pretty cool on the 100" screen. Was kind of like the watching the show take place in a window.

I plan on watching the whole show tonight.


----------

